# new johnson smith halloween items



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys Johnson smith company has their sneak peak halloween catalog out, I think i am getting the fog spewing ghoul for sure, already have a great idea for him. Also like the grave escape. Check it out here.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/category/scary+halloween+things/indoor+props-décor.do?nType=2


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The fog spewing ghoul is definitely the coolest prop they have. Just a matter of time before someone here builds a $20 imitation of it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Shouldn't be hard to re-create the fog spewing ghoul. Basically a chiller with flexible pool hose run up to the mouth. I may have to try it..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Roxy is right. That is one of those "I can build it cheaper" items. I will admit that I enjoy looking at those catalogs just for the inspiration aspect.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found that Halloween Asylum is offering this prop to Halloween Forum members for $59.99 if you use the coupon code "Spewing" during checkout.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found that Halloween Asylum is offering this prop to Halloween Forum members for $59.99 if you use the coupon code "Spewing" during checkout.


----------

